# Epson WF 3620...Fax only?!



## Chris68 (Aug 27, 2015)

thanks in advance for help!

I just set up a new Epson WF 3620. It processes anything I try to print from my computer as a fax. In other words, if I try to print a Word document, I select print, and then the fax screen pops up, wanting me to include recipient info!

When I look in Control Panel, the printer is named Epson WF-3640 Series (Fax).

So somehow, it's only set up as fax? I just want to print!:smile:

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If the new one is your default printer, look in its options (instruction manual) and you'll see the option to change to print as you desire.
If you haven't printed it yet: https://files.support.epson.com/docid/cpd3/cpd39368.pdf


----------

